# New Deer gun



## pacecars (May 16, 2012)

Picked up a 6 inch S&W Model 25-5 .45 Colt and sent the cylinder off to Pinnacle Firearms to have it cut for moon clips. Now I can shoot deer and pigs with the .45 Colt, .45 ACP and .460 Rowland from a revolver!


----------



## frankwright (May 16, 2012)

It looks good and should be a fun and effective gun.


----------



## harryrichdawg (May 16, 2012)

Nice.

How much does that job cost.  I've got a S&W 19-7 that I'd love to use moon clips with.


----------



## pacecars (May 16, 2012)

$87 including return shipping


----------



## pacecars (May 16, 2012)

The cylinder is enroute now


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 16, 2012)

harryrichdawg, I don't think you can use moon clips for a .357 Magnum because of the design of the case, no auto rim, or semi rim design. You could pick up speed loaders, and some are much smaller than the originals. Good Luck. Really like the Model 625 . I've got almost the same pistol in stainless, but it's in .44 magnum. Gives me the option of using .44 specials, which is usually what's found in it.


----------



## harryrichdawg (May 16, 2012)

Michael F. Gray said:


> harryrichdawg, I don't think you can use moon clips for a .357 Magnum because of the design of the case, no auto rim, or semi rim design. You could pick up speed loaders, and some are much smaller than the originals. Good Luck. Really like the Model 625 . I've got almost the same pistol in stainless, but it's in .44 magnum. Gives me the option of using .44 specials, which is usually what's found in it.



That makes sense.  Oh well.  I guess I'll stick to my speedloaders.


----------



## Tomahawk1088 (May 16, 2012)

You could probably use moonclips in your model 19 if you got it cut for them and wanted to shoot 9mm Luger.


----------



## pacecars (May 16, 2012)

You can use moon clips for .357 if they cut it for them. They are much faster than speed loaders. I will be able to shoot the .45 Long Colt with or without moon clips.  The clips are thinner for it than the ACP ones though


----------



## pacecars (May 17, 2012)

Any one got any suggestions for a good leather cross draw holster to carry it in while hunting? I have bought several nice 1911 holsters but sadly the outstanding craftsman I have been using only does autos


----------



## robert carter (May 17, 2012)

Marty Thompson aka Apex Predator hangs out on the kayak forum and tradbow forum. He makes a hunting holster like your talking about. Google Apex Predator bows to get to his web site.I think he has them on there.Good hunting,RC.


----------



## frankwright (May 18, 2012)

I have three holsters from Lobo gunleather and he makes a good holster at a reasonable price. He will make it just like you want.

Get the three slot pancake an you can wear it strong side or cross draw.


----------



## pacecars (May 18, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Knotwild (May 19, 2012)

Michael F. Gray said:


> harryrichdawg, I don't think you can use moon clips for a .357 Magnum because of the design of the case, no auto rim, or semi rim design.



I looked at Pinnacle's website and they do offer .357/.38 moon clip conversions.


----------



## pacecars (May 21, 2012)

frankwright said:


> I have three holsters from Lobo gunleather and he makes a good holster at a reasonable price. He will make it just like you want.
> 
> Get the three slot pancake an you can wear it strong side or cross draw.



Just ordered the 3 slot today. thanks again!


----------



## pacecars (May 24, 2012)

Should be 4 to 5 weeks for one of these:


----------

